# EDIT:::: I'm going Nuts!! {Pictures}



## renay (May 30, 2007)

I get my new rescue rats in less than 12 hrs!!! I'm so anxious, I don't think I will sleep tonight! 8O I will post pictures ASAP but my bf has a family reunion tomorrow so it may take me until tomorrow night. Omg I don't think I've ever been this jittery in my life lol  they're comming from the SPCA a hooded dumbo mama and two of her babies, a blue self dumbo, and a beige hooded or capped (not quite sure pictures are a little unclear) dumbo... All 3 girls, this has been in the works since before the babies were born... Wish me luck everyone i'm gonna need it to fall asleep tonight


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: I'm going Nuts!!*

GOOD LUCK!!!!! I am sure you will enjoy them very much and them you!!! rescueing is so very rewarding!! congRATulations!!! (oh and when i am that excited i always use soem sleeping pills LoL)


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: I'm going Nuts!!*

haha i stayed up until the wee hours of the morning, and passd out from exhaustion, they're going to be here in an hour and a half, i'm still going nuts by the way. 8O


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Spazz is the beige hooded, the mama is named Monkey (the black hooded dumbo) and the blue self is Bizou, a french word for kiss lol. I'm not sure if the babies are dumbos or not though:s


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)




----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v605/s3xych1ka/MonkeySpazzandBizou/

theres a link with all of their pictures!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

ohmy goodness how precious are they!!!


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

i know eh? the mamas a pole dancer, i just added more pictures to the link, you'll see what i mean if you click it lol.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Ohhh! They are adorable!


----------

